# Does anyone know how to build a chicken tractor?



## Dayna

Since I mastered the "goat stand" now I'm looking to move on to building a moveable chicken coop.

I've got three acres for chickens, but my one dog Aurora LOVES chickens, and not in a warm fuzzy way.

We used to keep chickens in Alaska, and she killed one. So I'm not looking for a repeat.

We do have some wild chickens, but they are much smarter than domestic chickens and they are good at staying away from her.

So does anyone have any easy to build plans for a moveable chicken tractor? Keeping in mind that I'm NOT a builder, and this would be project number two. lol

Thanks in advance for anyone that can shed some light on this for me.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would start with a flat bed trailer. Then basically you would just have to build a dog house on top of it.


----------



## Dayna

A flat bed trailer? What's that? Here's a photo I found on the internet while looking for ideas.


----------



## ksalvagno

http://www.mciwelding.com/index003005.jpg

Yes, something like that would work too. Just depends on how many chickens you are talking about.


----------



## Dayna

I was thinking about 6 chickens.


----------



## Arkie

One of these would sure be nice;
http://www.tractorsupply.com/doc-bob-reg-professional-kennel-10-ft-l-x-5-ft-w-x-6-ft-h-3606033

Kinda pricey, but the uses would be endless. Dogs, chickens, goats, unruly grandchildren, etc, etc,

Bob


----------



## Dayna

That would be great for all kinds of uses but I'm wanting something moveable so that the chickens can scratch and get all the bugs and weeds and stuff.


----------



## Arkie

Dayna said:


> That would be great for all kinds of uses but I'm wanting something moveable so that the chickens can scratch and get all the bugs and weeds and stuff.


Yes. I hadn't noticed the legs sticking past the bottom tubing. Would be rather like a plow when you attempted to drag it to a different spot. I have seen similar at "Tractor Supply" that had smooth bottom runners just so they could be moved.

Bob


----------



## xymenah

I don't have pictures but my idea for my chicken tractor I may or may not use starts with a 5x5x4 dog kennel. I already have it so I figured why not use it. So I was going to build a hen house on top with it screwed into the metal pipe frame and cut a hole on the bottom with a ramp for them. Then put it on skids so I could move it. It was going to be small but I could always add on since its just metal pipes slipped together and held together by the tension on the fence.

Kind of like this but of course with the kennel as the base and smaller.










If you wanted to go with a simple A-Frame you could do something like this.










You could even use some yard sale doors for the roof if you wanted to get thrifty.


----------



## Dayna

Well, here's what I built. It's 10 feet long, 2 feet tall and 5 feet wide.


----------



## Arkie

Looks super lightweight, easy to move! Did you find plans somewhere, or pull that out of the depths of ingenuity? 

Bob


----------



## Dayna

LOL, depths of ingenuity!

I've been on a building bender! I had no idea I had builder skills located way way deep inside this city girl. Now that I'm a farmer it's been so much fun!


----------



## xymenah

I think the best part about being a farmer is the ingenuity you always have to pull out of a hat. You get to build something out of nothing and think allot. Its fun. I'm glad you found your inner builder.


----------



## MollyLue9

I have seen coops with wheels on one end and a hitch on the other so you can move it with a 4 wheeler or other small tractor or vehicle


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK

I am building a Chicken Coop as well and these are some great ideas!! I would also look into some of these plans- (Scroll down a bit on the page)
http://www.tractorsupply.com/conten.../livestock_care_raising_poultry_expert_advice


----------

